# Is this a compressus



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

What do you think it is, i think its a compressus or rhomb. Here are some pics


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Another


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Another


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Another


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sure looks like it.
I believe it is, but could be wrong.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Difficult to say if it is S. compressus. The bars on the flank is not clear enough. Might be.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

woa woa woa.
it doesnt look anything like the ones on opefe.
Bairly any red on the anal fin, but besides that it sure looks like it.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Do you guys think i need a better pick, i think its a compressus i have done alot of study on it through all the forums.The only thing that throws me off is george at shark aquarium has a picture of a piranha that looks alot like mine and he called it a rhomb complex form. So im still not sure what he is.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I really can use some help on this.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Found this at shark aquarium look at the last pick.My Webpage Not my web page but shark aquariums


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

basically looks just like my compressus, but yours is more brighter


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I also think its a compressus.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

VERY nice compressus man!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

You need a cleaner "flank" shot to get a better guess.
Some of these guys look alot alike at certain sizes.

Does it have the "bars" on the side??



> woa woa woa.
> it doesnt look anything like the ones on opefe.
> Bairly any red on the anal fin, but besides that it sure looks like it.


Actually that doesnt make a difference to identify s. compressus family,got one right now with a yellow anal fin.

best way to tell is look at the bars, check the opefe web page,awesome pictures to see the bars


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

oh yeah nice fish, does look like it could be compressus,but the "bars" dont lie


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

George can call the fishes he sells anything he wants.........but in science that fish is not a rhombeus-complex member. It is a compressus group member.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok...
Will do.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok thanks frank, i should have known better.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Just a couple more picks. i dont know if this will help its hard to get a clear picture of this guy hes very active.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

The flash on this one took some of his color and spots away.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very nice S. compressus.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks frank i new you could id him for me.


----------

